# Wanted: Usp 9mm Muzzle Break/flash Hider/thread Cap



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

I need something to cover the threaded barrel on my USP 9mm custom sport. Can be anything from a flash hider to a muzzle break to just a threaded cap. anyone who could direct me to someone that has one, or a place that will ship something like this to canada would be appeciated!


----------

